# Incredibly Dumb and Annoying Suggestions Thread



## AnOminous (Jun 14, 2022)

This thread is for completely unconstructive nonsense of no use to anybody.  

For instance, anyone mentioned in a T&H supporters forum without that at-sign should be autotagged and informed that some faggot is mocking them in a forum they don't have access to.  This will increase the general level of animosity and in general make the site a worse place for everyone.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jun 14, 2022)

I suggest the admins to give me back my pm privileges, so I can shitpost in the best part of the site again.


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jun 14, 2022)

Anyone who has the sticker notification turned on should have Reddit icon attached to their username, likes the purple triangle.


----------



## Shek$il (Jun 14, 2022)

A notification for every new reply in the featured section.


----------



## I am vomit (Jun 14, 2022)

If you slightly mistype the URL it takes you to meat spin


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 14, 2022)

You should be able to auto-rate anyone's posts so they instantly get a specific rate from you every time they post, also to save people time going back and revenge-rating, you should have a giant red "revenge rate" button that goes back and revenge rates every post someone made automatically.

Actually these are both BASED suggestions.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 14, 2022)

There should be a counter of all black posts, and whitey should not be allowed to post until an equal post has been made by a black man. In fact, in the name of racial equality and reparations, it should be two black posts per one whitey post.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jun 14, 2022)

You should be able to rate and review people's threads. There are Xenforo forums that actually have that and I genuinely think it's pretty cool.


----------



## zero-who (Jun 14, 2022)

Spotify integration so we can see what other Kiwis are listening to.


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 14, 2022)

We need a "Jewish content" sticker and it should only be enabled in the Autistic Thunderdome.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jun 14, 2022)

Neko GF said:


> We need a "Jewish content" sticker and it should only be enabled in the Autistic Thunderdome.


Save time by having it given automatically to every post.


----------



## The Ideal AutoModerator (Jun 14, 2022)

The "Change width" button at the bottom of the page should have an extra, narrower option.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Jun 14, 2022)

The Ideal AutoModerator said:


> The "Change width" button at the bottom of the page should have an extra, narrower option.


Wait, that button works for some people? It has literally never worked for me (on Tor).

As for my own suggestion, animated avatars should have sound that autoplays. All at once.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 14, 2022)

Kiwi dating service.
Come on, just do it already!


----------



## King Fructose (Jun 15, 2022)

Mandatory AI-powered genital inspections once per month to ensure no trannies are among us.


----------



## WeDon'tNeedToWhisper (Jun 15, 2022)

Anyone who brings up stickers and reddit in the same sentence are dumb and annoying. I suggest you stop.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jun 15, 2022)

merge A&H with beauty parlour. Make it one board.
Allow users to link their facebook to their KF account so we can share lolcows with our family and friends.
Doing that also changes your KF pfp to your facebook pfp
Make the site fully democratic, any and all change will be voted on.
yearly kiwifarms meetup


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jun 15, 2022)

A "Women moment" rating. You know why
Something similar to Facebook where every link has a description of the outgoing site, but written by Kiwis


----------



## Spunt (Jun 15, 2022)

A&N should have a loop of Lou Reed's "Metal Machine Music" playing at all times. Muting the tab will cause the screen to strobe violently in bright, flashing colours until you unmute it.

Internet Famous should be the same, but it should be a MIDI version of "Master of Puppets".


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jun 15, 2022)

Kiwifarms should have a light rail system


----------



## Dyn (Jun 15, 2022)

I should be an admin.


----------



## keytar solo (Jun 15, 2022)

If you're on mobile and you open an image that's behind a spoiler, it's automatically forwarded to your entire contacts list


----------



## Dyn (Jun 15, 2022)

Wordfilter "in Minecraft" to "in real life at exactly 7:30pm next Monday, this is not a joke. Subscribe to pewdiepie".


----------



## Spunt (Jun 15, 2022)

There should be an Official Kiwifarms Fish.


----------



## King Fructose (Jun 15, 2022)

The deathfat board should have tuba music playing in the background.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 15, 2022)

Spunt said:


> Muting the tab will cause the screen to strobe violently in bright, flashing colours until you unmute it have a seizure and die.


I like my idea better.


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Jun 18, 2022)

Having a word filter for any race mentioned replaced with a random race generator. 

New joiners can only can read and post on the SRS horrors thread for a month before access to the rest of the site. 

Have a cow thread exchange programme so that threads move to different boards.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 18, 2022)

Force new posters to make up captions for all the SRS pictures in that thread so that blind people can understand the horror too.


zero-who said:


> Spotify integration so we can see what other Kiwis are listening to.


If you are logged into other social media when posting to the Farms, all your other logged in social media should be linked directly from your post so everyone can see you used the same name everywhere.


----------



## Sammich (Jun 18, 2022)

I think a state issued id should be required before you can create an account.   
Have a special mod roll that is only allowed to see posts, but not allowed to do anything else.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 18, 2022)

Gulag mode: sometimes users get randomly banned from all sub-forums except one. In that subforum they will have to get a total of 100 ratings before they can use the rest of the site again.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Jun 22, 2022)

A word filter that replaces "Simple as." with "Btw, I like cock."


----------



## William (Jun 22, 2022)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Gulag mode: sometimes users get randomly banned from all sub-forums except one. In that subforum they will have to get a total of 100 ratings before they can use the rest of the site again.


Make this feature lock users to Internationale Clique 80% of the time.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jun 23, 2022)

Randomly move people between chats. It's a great way to make new friends.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jun 23, 2022)

Spunt said:


> There should be an Official Kiwifarms Fish.


I found our fishy fren!


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 23, 2022)

William said:


> Make this feature lock users to Internationale Clique 80% of the time.


Yes, that place could need some diversity.


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Jun 23, 2022)

autocomplete any word that starts with "n" as nigger


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Jun 23, 2022)

Nominate a couple of users so that @'ing null notifies them instead of him. That way he doesn't have to deal with people roping him into their gay drama and retarded slapfights and it annoys a bunch of randos instead.

I nominate @Josterman, @Solar Eclipse Paradox and @Saffronette as a start.


----------



## What the shit (Jun 23, 2022)

Epic Fail Man said:


> I suggest the admins to give me back my pm privileges, so I can shitpost in the best part of the site again.


I 2nd this.


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Jun 23, 2022)

Any media attachments shouldn't be the ones the poster wants but 3 randomly selected pictures from the users gallery. Ideally any that are hidden or private.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 23, 2022)

Every user should be able to add new ratings.


----------



## Acceptable (Jun 23, 2022)

We need a good pink theme. Background pink. Text pink. Links pink. I want this to feel like 2006 MySpace


----------



## Table Country (Jun 23, 2022)

Ban Null


----------



## trailcamwhore (Jun 24, 2022)

When you're thread-banned from a thread you've never posted in, the janny who did it should get a statistically deadly but not definitely deadly electric shock.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 24, 2022)

trailcamwhore said:


> When you're thread-banned from a thread you've never posted in, the janny who did it should get a statistically deadly but not definitely deadly electric shock.


>being banned
>ever caring
>not ban evading. 

This seems like more of a you problem.


----------



## Enig (Jun 25, 2022)

A theme that stretches everything to your monitor's width limit as a stress test for ultrawide screens and a way to fuck with phone users on occasion


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 26, 2022)

Kiwi Farms should capitalize on Roe V. Wade getting destroyed by starting an illegal abortionist ring.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jun 26, 2022)

A voice chat option should be created but only opened for a specific hour and with a time limit. If users access this voice chat between 3-4 AM in the morning in their timezone, they'll be met with the most ear-piercing, demonically autistic, and soul-corrupting entities known to man. After the time limit has broken, they get a 7-day ban for recovering from the auditory-induced trauma they went through.

Imagine it as Ghost from True Capitalist Radio tuning into his Capitalist Army Discord, but it sounds like a room full of tormented souls and demons. Both tell you to join them and break the last parts of your rational mind. If somehow a user who tuned in didn't break from the psychological torture, they'll still get the 7-day ban but come back as any other user on the Farms like it was Tuesday.


----------



## Piss Bear (Jul 3, 2022)

I’m tired of reading people say “Imagine the smell” as a joke, it’s so overused. I suggest a text replacement whenever that string of words is used. Up to Null/community what the replacement would be.


----------



## SPhobos (Jul 5, 2022)

Let us thumbs-up our own posts


----------



## Archie_Kimkicker (Jul 8, 2022)

Make Tommy A&N tranny janny.


----------



## æsthetic fœticide (Jul 12, 2022)

Change "Null" to "My Gay Lover" so every time a hilarious and original kiwi posts to Q&A it will say:

Why is My Gay Lover such a Nazi?
My Gay Lover should be banned from this site!
etc


----------



## cheese burger69 (Jul 12, 2022)

I beg of you, please implement a better draft saving system into Sneedforo.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jul 15, 2022)

Have Twerking Crewmate as a "Smily."


----------



## Lichen Bark (Jul 16, 2022)

There should be a 1 in 10 million chance that anything with a hyperlink will instead direct the unlucky user to a screamer lolcow image, with sound. Every sub-forum has an original themed screamer that would have a very tiny chance of playing depending on where the user is browsing.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jul 16, 2022)

A reaction sticker of a baby bottle for users with severe Mommy/Daddy issues.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jul 17, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> There should be a counter of all black posts, and whitey should not be allowed to post until an equal post has been made by a black man. In fact, in the name of racial equality and reparations, it should be two black posts per one whitey post.


Disagree.  A black man's sticker should only be worth 3⁄5 a white man's.


----------



## Microlab (Jul 18, 2022)

A soundclip of Chris screaming plays across the whole site every time a post is made to the CWC subforum.

Open A&H to guest users, except their IPs are publicly visible.

Every 6 months, randomly swap the usernames of every account on the site, for MAXIMUM INFOSEC.

 Anonymously disperse fliers in middleschools.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 21, 2022)

We should have an entire new row of reacts entirely based on Pokemon memes.  And new rows for train memes, Sonic memes, pony memes, Bionicle memes, and every other imaginable form of autism.


----------



## Doji (Jul 21, 2022)

Nitro for kiwifarms, you pay to use your own custom stickers. 

Call it Autistro.


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Aug 4, 2022)

please no more apes on the board.. this is not hard to implement and will save lives


----------



## Megaton Punch (Aug 6, 2022)

Bring back groups.  Nothing created cliques and infighting quite so efficiently.


----------



## mofu mofo (Aug 9, 2022)

Every time I go to the homepage I wonder how much of the bandwidth saturation is caused by having a video embedded in the sidebar.


----------



## Corn Flakes (Aug 10, 2022)

I'd be all for a  "popcorn" reaction.

Sometimes all we want to do is to say "I'm really looking forward to this shit blowing up".


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Aug 11, 2022)

Neko GF said:


> We need a "Jewish content" sticker and it should only be enabled in the Autistic Thunderdome.


AND DONT MAKE IT A STAR OF DAVID MAKE IT A NOSE


----------

